# Itchy O



## MFB (Nov 3, 2013)

If you are ever in to CO area and have a chance to see these guys DO IT! 

A 32 piece 'marching band' dressed like a tactical unit wearing eerie looking face masks assaulting your ears with tight percussion and expiermental synth sounds. A DIY yourself extravanganza with members w homemade amp/speaker backpacks spewing odd sounds interacting w the crowd, a chinese dragon that danced it's face off, and an ambieance of awesome, quircky, wierdness. Words can't really describe what these guys create. Art at its finest. Add them to your list.


----------



## briancray (Nov 6, 2013)

Where in Colorado?


----------



## MFB (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw them last week in the Springs, but they're from Denver.
They'll be playing in Denver on New Years Eve at the 3 Kings Tavern.


----------



## briancray (Nov 6, 2013)

Maybe see if I can hitch a ride there then. Thanks dude.


----------

